# Eggs and health?



## AlexR (Aug 20, 2005)

Hi guys,


A bunch of questions here.

(Is there a doctor in the house?)

Does anyone know the maximum number of eggs an adult is adivised to eat a week?

I've heard that there is "good cholesterol" and "bad cholesterol". Which is the kind in eggs?

Does the way an egg is prepared (fried, hard boiled, as an ingredient) matter with regards to its nutritional value?

Do eggs from free range chickens really make a difference (I'm thinking more health than flavor here)?

Does an egg lose much of its nutritional properties as it becomes less fresh (is fresher better for your health, once again overlooking the flavor aspect)?

Thanks in advance for your input,
All the best,
Alex R.


----------



## Haggis (Aug 20, 2005)

The only reason the cooking method will effect nutritional content is with any added fats used for cooking, also it can be assumed that some nutrients and such may be lost when an egg is poached, simply because the water will take some of it away.

--------------------------------------------------------

As somebody said, free-range/organic will not make any impact on nutrional information (such as cholesterol levels) although you be sure that eggs from chickens that are fed only natural feed (rather than artificial/hormone added feed) would be better for your health in general.

--------------------------------------------------------

In answer to your good/bad cholesterol question, the presence of 'good' cholestrol (HDL) and 'bad' cholesterol (LDL) is only in the blood and not in food. Eggs contain dietary cholesterol, about 200mg, which is almost the recommended daily limit for cholesterol. However, dietary cholesterol has limited effect on blood cholesterol levels.

What mainly has an impact on these levels is saturated fat. And 100g of eggs only has around 2-5g of saturated fat.

If you are healthy with a good cholesterol level I have read that you can have a egg a day if you wanted (I think some US heart guideline says 4 a week, but alot of places say you can have more).

Remember, all the cholesterol is in the egg yolk, the white contains no cholesterol whatsoever.


Hope that answered your questions.


----------



## msalper (Aug 20, 2005)

AlexR said:
			
		

> I've heard that there is "good cholesterol" and "bad cholesterol". Which is the kind in eggs?


 
My friend told me someday about that... Eggs contain both of them(bad and good cholesterol) so they blance each other...
Also I know that I eat two eggs in a day. Because I need protein and I spend them in a gym.. If you eat more eggs, you have to spend them by doing exercise more. But in a long term this can be harmful for liver. Because liver convert protein into aminoasit. So in the course of time, liver can get tired. 

I can't suggest you exactly how many you can eat? But I know that it will depend on your age...


----------



## marmalady (Aug 20, 2005)

The yolk of the egg is the cholesterol 'culprit', which is why you see those 'egg-white' omelets - sorry, JMHO! However, the whites contain lecithin, which is known to break down cholesterol - ain't Mother Nature grand!

And eggs are a super source of protein.

If - you're healthy, an egg or so a day is not going to send you down the road to health problems; 'all things in moderation, even moderation'!

The 'thinking' on eggs being such bad guys is changing, and they're back on the 'okay in moderation' list now - for anyone who pays attention to what 'the food police' say!


----------



## Andy M. (Aug 20, 2005)

If you have a cholesterol problem, eggs add to it.  However, at least 80% of the cholesterol in your body is manufactured by your own liver.  The food you eat adds a maximum of 20%.

Another way to look at it is that if you went totally vegan vegetarian, the very most you could hope to lower your cholesterol is 20%.

So, if your cholesterol is at 300 and you go vegan, the most it could drop is to 240.  Still way too high.

If your cholesterol is too high, the Dr. is going to put you on meds to bring it down.

Eat the eggs and relax.


----------



## amber (Aug 20, 2005)

AlexR said:
			
		

> Hi guys,
> 
> 
> A bunch of questions here.
> ...


 
Hi Alex,

I think the maximum number of eggs per weeks depends largely on your health history in terms of cholestoral, heart disease, etc.  

The egg whites is good cholestoral, the yolk is not.

When you prepare eggs, it's obviously healthier to poach and egg vs fry it.  Less fat = better nutrition

I know nothing about free range eggs, except they cost alot more.

Hmm, fresh egg vs old egg, I'm gonna bet on the fresh egg But seriously, I would say a fresh egg has more nutrition, same goes for anything we eat, the fresher the better.


----------



## Andy M. (Aug 20, 2005)

I believe all the egg's cholesterol is in the yolk.  The whites are cholesterol-free.


----------



## Ishbel (Aug 20, 2005)

I buy only free-range, organic eggs.  I cannot bear the idea of battery farming.

I eat about 4 or 5 eggs per week.  I think the protein counterbalances the 'bad' cholesterol.

Too much thinking is BAD for you!

I belive the maxim 'all things, in moderation'.


----------



## Constance (Aug 20, 2005)

I love good fresh country eggs, except for boiling. They are almost impossible to peel.  
I had a friend, now passed, who had the prettiest, cleanest, happiest hens you've ever seen. She kept them on concrete, which was hosed down every evening when the hens went into the coop. They got lots of fresh greens in addition to their feed, and laid wonderful double yolked eggs in all colors from white, to pastel pinks, blues and greens to tan speckled and brown. I used to go in the coop with her sometimes to collect eggs. One morning it was very cold, in the low teens, but the coop was so warm it steamed up my glasses. The only heat source was from electric lights with reflective collars, the insulation of the straw, and the hens themselves. 
I have another friend who has all kinds of birds on her farm...guineas, muskove ducks, peacocks, assorted chickens and geese.
Have any of you ever had an omelet from a goose egg? They are wonderfully rich and tasty.


----------



## sn9500 (Sep 28, 2005)

*Eggs and Cardiologists*

Hi Alex,

Since we have had a lot to do with Cardiologists lately and dieticians/nutritionists.  We have received the following advice.
If you have high cholesterol, then limit eggs to 2 a week.  If  you can afford it, buy the eggs by which the hens have been fed Omega 3.

If you have no heart problems or cholesterol, then it is quite healthy to eat 1 - 2 eggs a day.  But try to eat them boiled or poached.  Keep the fat away.

Hope that is a help.

Cheers,

Sn9500


----------



## honeybee (Sep 28, 2005)

I have eaten eggs all my life. As a child I would eat an egg for breakfast more often than not. Now I eat an egg maybe once a week for breakfast - most mornings I eat cereal - and enjoy egg salad sandwiches occasionally for lunch. I add boiled eggs to salads and tuna. I like casseroles with eggs ie. quiches and Spanish tortillas. I believe they have a place in our menus. I have always heard that adults should limit eggs to three a week.

Now my question......... When I was in Mexico I noticed most people did NOT refrigerate eggs in restaurants and in markets. Is that safe? Or does it matter how long they are kept?


----------



## Andy M. (Sep 28, 2005)

Eggs age 7 times faster when unrefrigerated.  So if they aren't used very quickly, you are flirting with disaster.


----------



## Bangbang (Sep 28, 2005)

[font=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*Scrambled Ostrich Eggs*[/font]
[font=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*Serves:*[/font][font=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]10[/font]
[font=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][/font]
[font=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*Ingredients:*[/font][font=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]milk
salt
pepper
margarine or butter
ostrich egg[/font]​
[font=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*Directions:*[/font][font=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Beat the egg thoroughly. (The beaten egg can be kept in the refrigerator for at least 14 days, make sure to cover the storage container.) Add 3/4 cup of milk to 1 cup of egg. Combine the milk and eggs. Gently stir the mixture. Add salt and pepper to taste. Melt margarine or butter in a heavy skillet or non stick pan. Briskly whisk, pour into the skillet, and turn the heat very low. Gently stir the egg mixture, lifting it up and over from the bottom as it thickens. Continue to stir until the desired texture is achieved. The eggs thicken and dry out very quickly toward the end, so if you like them soft and moist, remove them from the heat a little before they reach the desired texture, they will continue to cook after being removed from the pan.

You may add sautéed green, red and yellow peppers, onions, mushrooms, cheese, chives to the mixture.

*NOTE: You may want to use 1 tablespoon of milk to 1 cup egg. The 3/4 cup milk took too long to cook the egg. Thanks to Denny Seidl for his hint.[/font]

​


----------



## sn9500 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Eggs are healthy*

Eggs are delicious and certainly the protein stops you feeling hungry and having cravings.

They tend to clog me so I always put some LSA on them when I have them.  

But I have heard from a couple of nutritionists and dieticians that 2 a day is most likely the most to have and you can have 2 each day of the week.  

But unless you have cholesterol or certain health problems you should should maybe consult someone about it.


----------



## Jikoni (Dec 12, 2005)

Does anyone know the maximum number of eggs an adult is adivised to eat a week? 2 eggs a week is the recommended amount

I've heard that there is "good cholesterol" and "bad cholesterol". Which is the kind in eggs?Both actually,I read an article that eggs are good for their omega 5  so if you don't eat fish(no idea why not but we are all different) then eat eggs(2 per week though)I prefer to enjoy both.

Does the way an egg is prepared (fried, hard boiled, as an ingredient) matter with regards to its nutritional value?Boiled is highly recommended if you are looking at lowering cholesterol, frying means you just add fat that you don't need, but they are yummy fried really!

Do eggs from free range chickens really make a difference (I'm thinking more health than flavor here)?Free range, apart from looking great(yolks are really yellow not whitish yellow) the  are natural which can't be bad for anyone

Does an egg lose much of its nutritional properties as it becomes less fresh (is fresher better for your health, once again overlooking the flavor aspect)?No idea, but my mum taught me to always keep eggs in the fridge to keep them fresh.


----------



## Andy M. (Dec 12, 2005)

Sizzles:

You should go back and read all the posts in this thread.  I think they will answer your questions.


----------



## Jikoni (Dec 12, 2005)

^ Merci Andy M. I really should have done that before posting, but just jumped to the end.


----------



## simpleisgood (Dec 12, 2005)

I have also read elsewhere that yolk color is not an indicator of nutriitional value, but since the yellow color in the yolks comes from carotenoids (beta-carotene is vitamin A precursor and has antioxidant qualities of it's own), I don't think this is totally accurate.  A deeper colored yolk will contain more vitamin A than a yolk of paler color.  Chickens fed a diet supplemented with spirulina (about 20 times higher in beta-carotene than carrots) lay eggs with yolks possessing a deep orange color, much deeper than hens who were fed diets containing traditional yolk coloring sources such as marigold, yellow corn, etc.

source:  
www.cyanotech.com/pdfs/spbul53.pdf 

I've never tried a goose egg Constance, but would love to.  I have eaten duck eggs, which are much richer than chicken eggs though.


----------

